# How to PROPERLY Repair a leak!



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

a local carpenter installed in floor heating and an electric boiler himself. I'm guessing he threaded the copper adapters into the air scoop before soldering them and was too ashamed to call us to fix the leak. It's okay though, he managed to fix it himself! He sold the house and I was in to service the water treatment. Just about died laughing when I saw it!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Without the proper intro, we don't care..


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Are you the carpenter? At least you're the handy hack until you post the proper intro.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

*humble apology*

there, sorry. intro posted. I apologize.  didn't look at that section of the forum until I saw the link in another thread. I take a little more care in my boiler installations:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

mrjasontgreek said:


> there, sorry. intro posted. I apologize.  didn't look at that section of the forum until I saw the link in another thread. I take a little more care in my boiler installations:


 Electric boiler???


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Electric boiler???


They exist

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

quite common in this area, up until the last 2 years they were installed in over 90 percent of the new houses we did, lately ducted heat pumps with electric heater banks have been getting a real foothold. They've taken probably 30 percent of the market in new houses. I'm fine with that, as I'm the one doing all the ductwork for our company. most of the new houses now that are getting these electric boilers are getting ductless mini splits to go along with them. Personally, I'm of the mindset that if you're going to put a heat pump in a new house, you might as well go with fully ducted system instead of installing a giant box on your wall that only heats one room. Nevertheless they sure have gotten popular. back on those electric boilers though, Hydra has just redesigned their unit to make it more compact. It also has an integrated controller and can be installed in multiple orientations. I haven't put one in yet, but I'm looking forward to it. They look a lot cleaner than the old ones too.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Electric boiler???


yep they exist I know of a hospital that is all electric. The last big addition we added two big diesel generators for a total of five. One set of lockenvar boilers has 600 volt service to each boiler.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

mrjasontgreek said:


> a local carpenter installed in floor heating and an electric boiler himself. I'm guessing he threaded the copper adapters into the air scoop before soldering them and was too ashamed to call us to fix the leak. It's okay though, he managed to fix it himself! He sold the house and I was in to service the water treatment. Just about died laughing when I saw it!


My helper did the same thing as the soldering after threading in the barb adaptor.. Except he thought if he put sillycon on it that it would support the 60 psi. I made him totally redo the whole fittings.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Dpeckplb said:


> My helper did the same thing as the soldering after threading in the barb adaptor.. Except he thought if he put sillycon on it that it would support the 60 psi. I made him totally redo the whole fittings.


 
If you look at the picture you can see he tried epoxy or jbweld or something. Electric is common here because there's no gas service, propane and oil have gotten too expensive and wood is getting very difficult to install and meet fire code requirements. Since we're also about 15-20 years behind the times here in Atlantic Canada, people are just starting to trust that "those new air heat... exchange... pump... things, y'know with the fan thing outside..." will heat their houses on the -20 degree days we almost never see.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

Great craftsmanship (on the picture of your work)


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Thanks! I don't get to install many anymore; it's a shame I really enjoy it.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

I can tell that you enjoy it. There is 2 of us on here that work out of Tantallon


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Cool, we've got a few houses on the go in hammonds plains right now. We picked up a contractor that is doing a lot of construction around pockwock


----------

